# Tridelphia Reservoir



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone have info on Tridelphia Reservoir in Maryland-- where to fish from shore, what to fish for, baits, etc?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## lexluke (Oct 4, 2012)

First of all, you will need to purchase a permit to fish there. There are walleye, northern pike, white perch, largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, striped bass and muskie in that reservoir.
I usually fish from Kayak, to cover lots of areas. Couldn't tell you specific spots to bank fish, i would go there and and ask people who are fishing. I know that Underneath the dam is a good area to fish from the bank, but it only opens weekdays this year. Good Luck!

Lexluke


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

There's some huge Tiger Muskie that have come out of there.

Live line a Bluegill or small Crappie.


----------



## bhein57 (May 23, 2012)

My property backs up to Triadelphia. The water level is down 15+ feet. WSSC is closing Triadelphia for 2+ years for dam repair which is starting this spring/summer. https://www.wsscwater.com/brighton

The fishing at Rocky Gorge is much better and more consistent.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

lexluke said:


> First of all, you will need to purchase a permit to fish there. There are walleye, northern pike, white perch, largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, striped bass and muskie in that reservoir.
> I usually fish from Kayak, to cover lots of areas. Couldn't tell you specific spots to bank fish, i would go there and and ask people who are fishing. I know that Underneath the dam is a good area to fish from the bank, but it only opens weekdays this year. Good Luck!
> 
> Lexluke


Thanks, Lexluke. Sounds like it's worth a try. Website says no fee for those over 65, so that makes it better.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks CYT.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks, bhein57


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I grew up fishing both, used to ride my bike to Rocky Gorge...Tridelphia came after I got a car...
From shore, Rocky gorge offers more options closer to parking. Tridelphia requires some walking to get to prime areas.
But, if you have a boat...non gas powered, Tridelphia offers better fishing.

The ramps may be closed, but can you carry a yak, or canoe to launch from shore?


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

dena said:


> I grew up fishing both, used to ride my bike to Rocky Gorge...Tridelphia came after I got a car...
> From shore, Rocky gorge offers more options closer to parking. Tridelphia requires some walking to get to prime areas.
> But, if you have a boat...non gas powered, Tridelphia offers better fishing.
> 
> The ramps may be closed, but can you carry a yak, or canoe to launch from shore?


Thanks dena. Unfortunately, I can't carry a yak or canoe, but I can still walk. I will eventually have to try both places from shore.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## bhein57 (May 23, 2012)

dena said:


> I grew up fishing both, used to ride my bike to Rocky Gorge...Tridelphia came after I got a car...
> From shore, Rocky gorge offers more options closer to parking. Tridelphia requires some walking to get to prime areas.
> But, if you have a boat...non gas powered, Tridelphia offers better fishing.
> 
> The ramps may be closed, but can you carry a yak, or canoe to launch from shore?


I'm not 100% sure, but I was told that all activities, including shore fishing, are restricted during the dam repair at Triadelphia.


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

As others have stated, Tridelphia is drawn down but still fishable. Rocky Gorge is down a good bit too right now. I drive over the 29 bridge often. I've fished both off and on since the 80's. Not my favorite shore fishing lakes because most banks are really steep. You are casting into deep water just off shore and dragging the lure up a steep rocky bank most of the time. Bass like a falling lure off the ledges. 

I went to Black Hills (Little Seneca) with my son yesterday. We fished the banks in the 10 mile creek arm just above the submerged rock barrier (silt control wall) and did really well. Hooked 9 and landed 5 in just 2 hours. Fish were shallow and the weeds haven't started growing yet so it was perfect shore conditions. All caught on a weightless 5" stick bait rigged texas style and not wacky. Color didn't seem to matter. Green fleck and blue fleck did the same. 2 fish over 3lbs so some nice pullage. 

This is the best time of year for smaller lakes and ponds because bass are active/shallow and weeds aren't filled in. Not sure where you live but don't overlook small water. Lake Elkhorn in Columbia is a great bank bass lake and you can walk the whole thing in a day no problem. The lake by the Columbia mall is another good spring bank bass lake. I live in MoCo so I stick to Black Hills and Clopper most of the time but all lakes are fishing about the same this time of year.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Bob Chill said:


> As others have stated, Tridelphia is drawn down but still fishable. Rocky Gorge is down a good bit too right now. I drive over the 29 bridge often. I've fished both off and on since the 80's. Not my favorite shore fishing lakes because most banks are really steep. You are casting into deep water just off shore and dragging the lure up a steep rocky bank most of the time. Bass like a falling lure off the ledges.
> 
> I went to Black Hills (Little Seneca) with my son yesterday. We fished the banks in the 10 mile creek arm just above the submerged rock barrier (silt control wall) and did really well. Hooked 9 and landed 5 in just 2 hours. Fish were shallow and the weeds haven't started growing yet so it was perfect shore conditions. All caught on a weightless 5" stick bait rigged texas style and not wacky. Color didn't seem to matter. Green fleck and blue fleck did the same. 2 fish over 3lbs so some nice pullage.
> 
> This is the best time of year for smaller lakes and ponds because bass are active/shallow and weeds aren't filled in. Not sure where you live but don't overlook small water. Lake Elkhorn in Columbia is a great bank bass lake and you can walk the whole thing in a day no problem. The lake by the Columbia mall is another good spring bank bass lake. I live in MoCo so I stick to Black Hills and Clopper most of the time but all lakes are fishing about the same this time of year.


Thanks Bob. I'm in Rockville, my friend is in Leisure world so all of these sound good. We'vbe been fishing the C& O canal at Viollete's lock as well as a farm pond in VA. All C&R. Some days better than other. We will try new places.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## Bob Chill (May 30, 2008)

brooklyn fish said:


> Thanks Bob. I'm in Rockville, my friend is in Leisure world so all of these sound good. We'vbe been fishing the C& O canal at Viollete's lock as well as a farm pond in VA. All C&R. Some days better than other. We will try new places.
> 
> Brooklyn fish


I'm in rockville too! Black hills and clopper lake are the best close shore bass lakes. Clopper has some really big bass in it too. It's an underrated lake for sure. 

If you want to mix it up a little on the Potomac, try fishing the riffles and eddies along the Billy Goat trail (section B is best) for smallmouth. Stick baits and tubes are all you need. Widewater opposite the canal along the rocks can be really productive. All your favorite soft plastic lures should work. Rubber worms, tubes, sticks, even a weightless fluke is a good choice there. 

Lake Elkhorn in Columbia is a really good bass shore lake. Go on weekdays if possible. Lots of foot traffic on the weekends. The lake by Columbia Mall can be good for bass. I can't pronounce or spell the name but it starts with a K. 

There are some good catfish holes on the Potomac near the mouth of the Monocacy river. Good for a summer evening and they are almost always biting.


----------

